# Onyx sand



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to use the Onyx sand in a new 60 gallon. I have tested the water in the area i am goign to set it up. It is rather hard at GH of 10 in the winter, 8 in the summer after storms. What do most of you find Onyx adding as far as GH. On the bag it says buffering capacity is .1-.5 KH. I dont care about that, i doubt i will notice anything. I dont want my GH to all of a sudden go to 15.


Do you think Onyx sand color is attractive with granite rock?


----------

